# Farfetch'd Trade



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Vince Carter + AD + Mo Pete + Cash
For
Marion + Stoudemire
I know its never going to happen.But who here being suns fans would consider this? Stoudemire is pretty much my new favourite player and is going to be great and Marion is just awesome,Its obviously a better trade for Toronto but anyways.Thoughts.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

HELLL NOOO !! I WOULDNT TRADE 

MARION FOR VINCE ! 

I WOULDNT TRADE 

STOUDEMIRE FOR AD

AND MO PETE WOULD BE LIKE A 3 STRING SG ON OUR TEAM GETTING CASEY JACOBSEN MINUTES !


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Why don't you trade AD for Shaq? That's about as realistic.

We wouldn't trade either Marion or Amare straight up for Vince if it was possible.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Vince for Amare straight up? come on.. Stoudemire Will never be as good as Vince.But still I see what your saying as You have two small scorers in Marion and Marbury


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stoudemire, yes he is a small scorer who can hopefully :dead: develop into a dominant post player using his sheer strength. But Marion, I would take him over Vince. Definetly.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

they would never trade Amare for Vince. You can't go anywhere in the West without big men and Phoenix finally got that. Not to mention, he's had the best HS rookie year EVER!!

Amare's getting double-doubles like it's nothing. And that's without shooting jumpers or boxing out rebounding. Just wait til he gets that stuff down. And Vince will never be healthy, EVER.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

y'all would take Marion over Vince????

are you jking?? Vince wen healthy is one of the best players in the league. Marion is the 3rd best player on his team...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

but hes never healthy!! :laugh:


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> but hes never healthy!! :laugh:


its true


----------

